# Envoi d'e-mail via Mail sans serveur smtp ?!



## hrsg (18 Septembre 2005)

Hello, 

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible d'envoyer des e-mails avec Mail sans serveur smtp. 

Je suis actuellement en cité U à Kingston, au Sud-Ouest de Londres et l'accès à internet est "partiel". J'en ai marre, ni iChat, ni smtp, c'est une blague ! Par contre il y a des super débits, qui ne me servent quasiment à rien ! 

J'ai demandé un serveur smtp au service informatique, il m'ont répondu qu'aucun ne fonctionnerait ! Je dois utiliser un webmail, c'est lourd !! 

Merci d'avance, 
Harold


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2005)

Ben... tu as répondu à ta question. Comment veux-tu envoyer des mails... sans avoir un serveur smtp à disposition, sachant que c'est ce dernier qui est chargé d'envoyer tes mails. La seule solution est effectivement un accès web.


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit le pb !
S'il a une connexion wifi [ou filaire] et une adresse mail, ce dont il a besoin c'est d'activer le serveur de mail de Mac Os X pour avoir un smtp d'expédition  :mouais: 
Je sais pas faire  :rose:  il faudrait faire une recherche dans les forums, cela a déjà été évoqué


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2005)

Activer le service mail de Mac OS X est effectivement une bonne idée. L'ennui est que depuis la montée en nuisance du spam les serveurs mails de relai ou de réception vérifient souvent le domaine de l'émetteur. Et le plus souvent, quand on utilise son propre service mail, on n'a pas de domaine associé dûment renseigné (champ MX de la définition de domaine).

Bref : si on veut faire cela, même utiliser un service DNS dynamique (www.dyndns,org) n'est peut-être pas suffisant.

MAIS il y a une solution impeccable : s'abonner à GMail (messagerie de Google). Dans ce cas on peut utiliser leur serveur SMTP de partout notamment car il fonctionne avec authentification).
Je crois que maintenant on peut s'abonner aisément. Mais le cas échéant je peux t'envoyer une invitation.


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Septembre 2005)

si tu veux faire très simple

 Postfix Enabler 

sinon, je me souviens d'un article trouvé sur un commentaire d'un message sur gete.net qui m'avait permis de l'activer mais je ne sais pas le retrouver.


EDIT

héhé
http://www.cbondesign.com/article.php3?id_article=9&id_rubrique=41


----------



## apenspel (19 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi pas simplement un service en ligne comme yahoo mail ? Le but est-il d'arriver à envoyer un mail ou d'utiliser le logiciel mail ?


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2005)

L'avantage de GMail est de ne pas être pollué par des messages publicitaires par trop intrusifs sur le webmail (il y en a mais on les voit peu), d'une part et d'autre part de permettre l'utilisation de Mail (ou Thunderbird ou ce que l'on veut) pour recevoir et envoyer des mails sans nécessiter un additif quelconque.

Avec Yahoo Mail, pour pouvoir gérer mes mails à partir de Mail, j'utilise MacFreePOPs comme "proxy". Avec GMail, un coup de configuration et c'est dans la poche.


----------



## rejane (11 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage de GMail est de ne pas être pollué par des messages publicitaires par trop intrusifs sur le webmail (il y en a mais on les voit peu), d'une part et d'autre part de permettre l'utilisation de Mail (ou Thunderbird ou ce que l'on veut) pour recevoir et envoyer des mails sans nécessiter un additif quelconque.
> 
> Avec Yahoo Mail, pour pouvoir gérer mes mails à partir de Mail, j'utilise MacFreePOPs comme "proxy". Avec GMail, un coup de configuration et c'est dans la poche.


j'utilise Gmail.com et les messages arrivent directement sur ma boite Mail de mon Mac et non sur la boîte Gmail ( configurée dans Mail pour la réception de courrier venant de Gmail ). J'ai suivi la chronologie permettant le lien entre les 2 boîtes -figurant dans Gmail- pour que la distribution du courrier, émanant de cette boîte google, arrive sur Mail, dans le dossier réservé à cet effet . 
Quand Mail ( de microsoft, OSX ) se connecte pour chercher les copies courrier sur Gmail, la jonction ne fait pas. J'ai cliqué sur la boite de réception Gmail ( positionnée dans Mail ) et il me sort: travail hors connexion ! 
Qui peux m'aider ? Je pense que j'ai oublié un lien ou mal configuré le compte de Mail


----------

